# Stacked Slot Cutter Set & Intro..........



## richinva (Dec 10, 2005)

Good morning,

New poster here. Pushing 40 years in the field, first swinging a hammer, was lucky, got hooked up with an old guy that didn't mind teaching a snot-nosed kid, then to Project Manager, built sewer and water plants, etc., etc. Mostly a woodturner now, but still like to do a bit of flat work, etc. Now a building inspector for my county, been doing that about 8 years now...........If I can help, let me know...........

Anyway, just finished a nice router table (well, all except the crappy plate), got a set of slot cutters for Christmas, the Woodcraft set, and I believe MLCS sells the same set in the small wooden box. My question: Lots of black washers, lots of silver shims, just how does this stackable set stack? Is there an accepted way to go about this or just do it until it works? I've done quite a few searches, but can't seem to find some good pics of the different ways to "assemble" these to do different functions.

Thanks, and have a great weekend. 

Just glad to be here.

rich in va


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Rich, welcome to the router forums. 

I believe the washers/shims go in between the cutters a washer between the bearing and cutter. Perhaps Bj or others well chime in.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rich

No hard fast rule how to set them up and use them,,,,they can do many jobs and you can use them for a T & G set or just about anyway you want to ...the shims that come with most are use to open the gap or close the gab...you can get more bearings for them and setup many combo's, e.g. you can put in a slot and a rabbet at the same time or you can use them for inlay work,dual spline, remove the lid off a box,put in bisquits,...and list just goes on and on...

I have about 5 or 6 sets and use them for many jobs..almost all of them use a 5/16" ID (8mm) bearings that you can get in a bigger OD, up to 1 1/2" OD if I recall that right,,,just a note many router bits use the 5/16" ID bearing so you use them on other bits as well e.g. the big panel bits for just one of them...in turn you make cathedral panels easy and safe.. 

So as you can see no hard fast rule for the bit sets..


http://cgi.ebay.com/11pc-1-4-Shank-...2677263QQihZ004QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-PC-1-2-SH-5-S...3427453QQihZ004QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/11pc-1-2-Shank-...4766390QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/2pc-1-2-SH-Adju...3844307QQihZ004QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/1PC-1-2-Shank-T...4766351QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/4-pc-1-2-Shank-...1055842QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem


snapshot of the extra bearing below


=========





richinva said:


> Good morning,
> 
> New poster here. Pushing 40 years in the field, first swinging a hammer, was lucky, got hooked up with an old guy that didn't mind teaching a snot-nosed kid, then to Project Manager, built sewer and water plants, etc., etc. Mostly a woodturner now, but still like to do a bit of flat work, etc. Now a building inspector for my county, been doing that about 8 years now...........If I can help, let me know...........
> 
> ...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi, Rich! Welcome to the forums.
While at the MLCS site die you happen to see this?:

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/instruct.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, when your local store runs out of an item, do they pop around to you're place to borrow from your vast stock?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

hahahahahahahaha not yet but if they do I have a real good price for them 
pay back is hell 




=======




harrysin said:


> Bj, when your local store runs out of an item, do they pop around to you're place to borrow from your vast stock?


----------

